# Rahmengröße / Überstandshöhe Radon Slide 150 LE



## pndrev (13. Januar 2015)

Meine Freundin ist gerade auf der Suche nach dem ersten Fully. Wir sind dabei auf das Slide LE (also die 26" Variante) gestossen.

Meine Frage dazu:

Passt bei Schrittlänge 72cm der S Rahmen überhaupt noch oder müsste es eine (nicht existente) Größe kleiner sein?


----------



## pndrev (15. Januar 2015)

Korrektur, es sind 75cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (17. Januar 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Korrektur, es sind 75cm Schrittlänge.


Hallo,
ich besitze das Slide 150 8.0 von 2014. Laut Beschreibung ist das LE von der Geometrie her identisch zum Vorgängermodell.
Ich fahre das Rad in 18"/M bei SL 78cm. S sollte also bei SL 75cm gut hinkommen.


----------



## boarderking (18. Januar 2015)

743 mm Überstandshöhe....


----------



## pndrev (18. Januar 2015)

@boarderking Die Werte habe ich gesehen, mir wurde nur zugetragen, dass es sich real anders "anfühlt"...

@bik3rid3r Vielen Dank, wir waren gestern im Bikeshop einfach mal ein Dutzend verschiedene Rahmen in ähnlichen Größen probesitzen und sind auch zu diesem Schluss gekommen. Wenn du das aus der Praxis bestätigst was ich mir die ganze Zeit denke, ist das ja perfekt!


----------

